# Hey guys -- It's Grand CA Villas time!!



## SDKath (Jan 22, 2009)

Guess what, GCV goes on sale this Sunday for the "presale" to those who got priority purchase!!  Like we guessed earlier, the price is $112 minus a $5 discount.  Also there is a matching developer point bonus but only good till Oct 09 and only at SSR or the DL hotels.  This is kind of a big bummer for me since I can't possibly take more time off in such short time.  Ah well.  

Ready for the BIG CATCH?  Minimum 100 points!!!!  Even add ons have to be 100 points.   For us, that is just right.  But my sister is OUT because she only wanted about 50 points.  So who is in???

Katherine


----------



## luvsvacation22 (Jan 23, 2009)

I am, I am!  It is time to do the Disney Dance! :whoopie:


----------



## SDKath (Jan 23, 2009)

Me too!     How many points are you buying?

Katherine


----------



## Carl D (Jan 23, 2009)

I was planning on buying, but because of the bonehead change in booking policy, it is now far from certain I would be able to secure a 4 night reservation.,, especially with only 50 units.

Worst move DVC ever made IMO.


----------



## Denise L (Jan 23, 2009)

Carl D said:


> I was planning on buying, but because of the bonehead change in booking policy, it is now far from certain I would be able to secure a 4 night reservation.,, especially with only 50 units.
> 
> Worst move DVC ever made IMO.



Which bonehead change was this? The change in weeknight/weekend points, or the check-in date versus check-out date, or something else I missed?  I haven't been reading the disboards as often as I used to  .


----------



## Carl D (Jan 23, 2009)

Denise L said:


> Which bonehead change was this? The change in weeknight/weekend points, or the check-in date versus check-out date, or something else I missed?  I haven't been reading the disboards as often as I used to  .


Yes.. I was referring to the check-in vs check-out booking. 
In my opinion, that's the single biggest blunder DVC has made. The booking system is no longer fair... Unless we get into the whole "walking your reservation" scenario.

What a mess.


----------



## luvsvacation22 (Jan 23, 2009)

SDKath said:


> Me too!     How many points are you buying?
> 
> Katherine



The minimum amount we will purchase wil be 160, but I would like to buy 300 points!  We are still figuring out financially which one we will purchase. But given the present economy and who knows what the future will bring, it would be best for us to purchased the 160. But I really want the 300 points! Either way we are blessed to be able to even consider buying and I am thankful.


----------



## Denise L (Jan 23, 2009)

Carl D said:


> Yes.. I was referring to the check-in vs check-out booking.
> In my opinion, that's the single biggest blunder DVC has made. The booking system is no longer fair... Unless we get into the whole "walking your reservation" scenario.
> 
> What a mess.



Thanks for the clarification.  Yes, I was happy with the old rules also.  Sigh.


----------



## toocherie (Jan 23, 2009)

I'm in--buying the maximum 500 points, broken into several contracts.  And will likely dispose of my points in Florida at some point in the future.


----------



## SDKath (Jan 23, 2009)

WOW!  500 points!  Holy cow!  What RU going to do with them all?  Good for you to get so many.  We are looking into abotu 300 points broken into 3 contracts.  My guide is off till Sunday so I am getting antsy!

By the way, I love the new reservation system.  I can call in 3 days and get a week of NY reserved without having to call every darn day of the busiest reservation day of the year!  I am not sure what you mean by bonehead but for most of us, this new system saves us 7 phone calls in a row!  Now THAT was a bonehead system.



Katherine


----------



## Carl D (Jan 23, 2009)

SDKath said:


> By the way, I love the new reservation system.  I can call in 3 days and get a week of NY reserved without having to call every darn day of the busiest reservation day of the year!  I am not sure what you mean by bonehead but for most of us, this new system saves us 7 phone calls in a row!  Now THAT was a bonehead system.


Just wait until you want a hard to get ressie, and several people have called one day before you and booked a week. You will be locked out of your ressie before you are even allowed to call for booking.  
This will happen where rooms are limited, such as AKV concierge, BW view, and possible the GC since there are few units.


----------



## Twinkstarr (Jan 24, 2009)

Carl D said:


> Just wait until you want a hard to get ressie, and several people have called one day before you and booked a week. You will be locked out of your ressie before you are even allowed to call for booking.
> This will happen where rooms are limited, such as AKV concierge, BW view, and possible the GC since there are few units.





I've done okay so far, GV at SSR for Thanksgiving 2009

My test will be 2br at VB for Easter 2010(there are only 36 of them split between lockoff/dedicated). I'll be going for a week Sat-Sat.


----------



## Carl D (Jan 24, 2009)

Twinkstarr said:


> I've done okay so far, GV at SSR for Thanksgiving 2009
> 
> My test will be 2br at VB for Easter 2010(there are only 36 of them split between lockoff/dedicated). I'll be going for a week Sat-Sat.


I'm happy to hear that. I have also done okay so far, and I certainly hope both our streaks continue.
That said, it's no longer a sure thing. I think when the people in favor of the new system start realizing the negative, unintended consequences, they may change their minds.


----------



## Carl D (Jan 24, 2009)

SDKath said:


> I am not sure what you mean by bonehead but for most of us, this new system saves us 7 phone calls in a row!  Now THAT was a bonehead system.


I would also like to add- 
With the old system you never had to make 7 phone calls. You always had the option of waiting untill 11 months from check-out, then making 1 call.


----------



## Twinkstarr (Jan 24, 2009)

Well I think I've been lucky as we usually come in on a Fri/Sat. Now with the change in points that might throw things off.


----------



## SDKath (Jan 24, 2009)

Carl D said:


> I would also like to add-
> With the old system you never had to make 7 phone calls. You always had the option of waiting untill 11 months from check-out, then making 1 call.



Well, for high demand weeks, you had to book "backwards" so I had to call on the check in date and reserve that day (but could not reserve days after that).  Then the next day, to make sure availability was there, you had to call again and reserve the next day (and connect the ressies).  I had to do this for EVERY day of the week 52 I wanted to go.  That was really really silly.

Now I am going to call on the 26th and reserve from the 26-2nd with one phone call.  I suppose it is possible that people calling today will fill up the days of the 26 and 27 and 2 ahead of time.  I will know on Monday.  But so far, it looks like 1 phone call and that's it.

Katherine


----------



## Carl D (Jan 24, 2009)

SDKath said:


> I suppose it is possible that people calling today will fill up the days of the 26 and 27 and 2 ahead of time.  I will know on Monday.  But so far, it looks like 1 phone call and that's it.
> 
> Katherine


Don't forget.. If your first day is unavailable (due to callers on previous days), you can't book any portion of your visit. The earlier people can literally book up a room indefinitely. 
Because of this, I have already "walked" reservations. I hate doing that, and I don't think it's totally fair to do, but it was my only option.


----------



## Carl D (Jan 24, 2009)

SDKath said:


> Well, for high demand weeks, you had to book "backwards" so I had to call on the check in date and reserve that day (but could not reserve days after that).  Then the next day, to make sure availability was there, you had to call again and reserve the next day (and connect the ressies).  I had to do this for EVERY day of the week 52 I wanted to go.  That was really really silly.
> 
> Katherine


True, but if you were worried about not getting your ressie, thus booking day by day, than under the new system you should be just as worried that the previous days reservations will be taking your reservation.


----------



## SDKath (Jan 24, 2009)

Carl D said:


> Don't forget.. If your first day is unavailable (due to callers on previous days), you can't book any portion of your visit. The earlier people can literally book up a room indefinitely.
> Because of this, I have already "walked" reservations. I hate doing that, and I don't think it's totally fair to do, but it was my only option.



You can only book ahead for a max of 7 days, not indefinitely.

Anyway, back to the original thread.

NEW NEWS: they are offering the best Annual Passes (2 of them) for free IF you purchase on site at DL!  This is in addition to all the other goodies (founding members gift, $5 off per point, etc).  So DH is actually gonna drive up tomorrow and get the contracts signed in person tomorrow.  Luckily I don't have to go with him, which is good because I have to host a party for a bunch of 9 year olds!!

My guide also said that she is selling mostly 500 point contracts right now!!!!     So much for the bad economy...

Katherine


----------



## JimC (Jan 24, 2009)

SDKath said:


> ...My guide also said that she is selling mostly 500 point contracts right now!!!!     So much for the bad economy...
> 
> Katherine



And many of them will end up for resale when people realize they can not afford them.  It happens with each resort. Jump starts the resale market which is fine with me.


----------



## Carl D (Jan 25, 2009)

SDKath said:


> You can only book ahead for a max of 7 days, not indefinitely.


BUT... Since you can tie up 7 days per phone call, you can call every 6th day and "walk" your reservation forward. Nobody can take your room because their first day must be available to start the booking process. Therefore, I can start booking now for Christmas 2015 as long as I'm willing to call every 6th day and move my reservation forward by one week. In the mean time I will lock every Member out of that room for the entire time.
Granted, the above example is exaggerated (although theoretically possible), but people can, and do walk tough to get reservations for a couple of weeks.


----------



## FLYNZ4 (Jan 25, 2009)

SDKath said:


> You can only book ahead for a max of 7 days, not indefinitely.
> 
> Anyway, back to the original thread.
> 
> ...



Katherine,

Carl is correct.   Once someone has started walking a reservation... they are virtually guaranteed to get a room for their duration.    They can start as early as they want, as long as they have enough points to book 7 days.    The only exception to the "guarantee" is if the number of units loaded into inventory change from day to day... which can of course happen for a number of reasons.   Still... all indications that walking a reservation should work in almost all cases... especially if you call at 9:00 every morning.

/Jim


----------



## wmmmmm (Jan 25, 2009)

Done.  Left credit card information with guide and she'll process paperwork tomorrow.  I can only afford 180 points so no premium APs


----------



## cindi (Jan 25, 2009)

How many points do you have to purchase for premium passes?


----------



## Carl D (Jan 25, 2009)

FLYNZ4 said:


> especially if you call at 9:00 every morning.


Jim-
Actually, when you combine the fact that you can lock up 7 days in advance with the fact that your 1st day must be available when booking a new reservation, you really only need to call once every week in order to walk (6 days to be super safe). No need to call at MS opening..


----------



## Carl D (Jan 25, 2009)

To the OP-
This is my main reason for not purchasing at GCV-- That is why I felt this line of discussion was appropriate for this thread. 

I apologize if you think it went too far off the beaten path.


----------



## wmmmmm (Jan 25, 2009)

cindi said:


> How many points do you have to purchase for premium passes?



It's 220 points and higher.  That means for another $4280, I can get two free APs.  The problem of getting 220 points for me was that I wanted 2-bedrooms during Magic Season for three or four nights.  Three nights is 186 and four is 248 so I would have to purchase either 180 or 240.  So for me, to get the free APs, it would cost an addition $6420 and that's a little too much.


----------



## SDKath (Jan 25, 2009)

Carl,

Good point.  However I do think this is an internet myth.  For example I just called today to get 7 nights in a 2BR at AKV booking the 25th of Dec on.  Now this is the peak of peak seasons.  I had absolutely no problems reserving this week.  I was on hold for exactly 3 minutes and by 10 minutes all was done and the ressie is good to go.  I called at 10am PST, not 6am.

I also had him check BCV and BWV and they both had plenty of availability for this week.  So I guess I just get bored with people saying the reservation system is bad so don't buy.  I think there should be other factors to making a decision to buy (like cost per night, MFs, location and all the usual things people think about before spending $10,000+

With that in mind, DH is heading up to GCV as I type this to buy our 400 points at DL!    I can't wait for our first trip.    Now to figure out what to do with 400 developer points that expire in September.

Katherine


----------



## Twinkstarr (Jan 25, 2009)

SDKath said:


> Carl,
> 
> Good point.  However I do think this is an internet myth.  For example I just called today to get 7 nights in a 2BR at AKV booking the 25th of Dec on.  Now this is the peak of peak seasons.  I had absolutely no problems reserving this week.  I was on hold for exactly 3 minutes and by 10 minutes all was done and the ressie is good to go.  I called at 10am PST, not 6am.
> 
> ...




Like you I've never had a problem booking DVC. 99% of the whining I've heard over the years about it comes from BWV owners who are not on the ball at 11 months and can't get standard view rooms.


----------



## Carl D (Jan 25, 2009)

I agree that most reservations will not be affected by the new booking system.
That said, I believe there is real potential for booking problems when it comes to certain areas.. AKV concierge, BWV BW view, AKV value, and BWV grand villas come to  mind. To a lessor extent, because there are only 50 units I would put GCV in that category, at least until the initial craze is over with.


----------



## SDKath (Jan 25, 2009)

OK, DH just signed the contracts.  480 points!   

He is at DL right now.  He is picking up a point chart so I will be sure to post it when he comes home.

Here are other tidbits:

1) $107 per point after $5 per point discount, 100 pt minimum add on
2) 2 APs usable at either DL or WDW (you have to specify which one you want when you purchase).  You get 2 APs if you buy more than 220 points.  The passes are for the unlimited use for 1 year starting when you activate it (not necessarily the day you buy).
3) MFs are $3.82 and will start when the Grand opens, anticipated to be Nov or Dec 09.
4) The developer points (1pt per pt purchased) have to be used and travel completed by Oct 3rd.  It can be used for the Disney Collection (Fairmont NY, Hotel Del Coronado, Grand Waileah Maui....) or SSR only or banked with RCI for 2 years of exchange time.  It cannot be used for the cruise.   
5) They anticipate selling out by next month based on the number of contracts they have written up so far and the people waiting to pick up contracts in the next few days.
6) If you have purchased points at DL for AKV or SSR and are a founding member, they WILL guarantee that you can buy up to 160 points during the 60 day window, so there is no rush IF you only want 160 points.
7) You can buy up to 500 points per family (but only the first 160 are guaranteed during the 60 day window).  

That's about all.  I will post as DH gives me more info.  BONUS for me:  I get 50,000 SPs because I charged the transaction on my Starwood Am Ex card.  2 free round trip tickets!!!    I am thinking the Grand Waileah looks good for a free trip this summer.   

Katherine


----------



## wmmmmm (Feb 3, 2009)

*Finally!*

 Points finally showed up today at dvcmembers.com  Guide said we should be getting the fed-ex package maybe by Wednesday.  Now to decide when we'll make our first trip.  I think Thanksgiving may be a little optimistic.


----------

